# The race for 1st



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Current Standings


1. Chicago -- 56-20
3. Miami 2.5 GB 54-23
2. Boston 3 GB 53-23

Teams 500. or better/ Teams under 500.


Boston remaining schedule(3-3):

4/5 vs. Philadelphia
4/7 @ Chicago
4/8 vs. Washington
4/10 @ Miami
4/11 @ Washington
4/13 vs. New York


Miami remaining schedule(2-3):

4/6 vs. Milwaukee
4/8 vs. Charlotte
4/10 vs. Boston
4/11 @ Atlanta
4/13 @ Toronto

Chicago remaining schedule(2-4):

4/5 vs. Phoenix
4/7 vs. Boston
4/8 @ Cleveland 
4/10 @ Orlando 
4/12 @ New York 
4/13 vs. New Jersey


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Good news with Miami's loss to New York, we are tied with them in the loss mark. They played 3 more games than us, which we would need to make up in the win column to be tied with them.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

as much as i hate NY, I was rooting for them to win


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

PD said:


> as much as i hate NY, I was rooting for them to win


Me too. I know they'll be out in the 1st round so they'll eventually shut up, while having the number 1 seed would really ease our path for a championship.


----------



## throttle217 (Nov 25, 2004)

Miami has the toughest schedule down the stretch of the top three. The bulls can make a big splash if they defeat them in Miami. Judging by how many Knick fans there were in the crowd tonight it should be like a home game when they play the Bulls. I'm even thinking about traveling to that game.:bud:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Boston knocks off Utah 107-102 but the Bulls get closer to Miami. Also Josh Smith left the Hawks game injured so his status for Wednesday's game is uncertain.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Miami blows a 24 point lead to Orlando who wins 99-96. Bulls only down 1 game to Miami yet again.

Bulls get a tired Orlando team tomorrow while the Heat play the Spurs so the Bulls have a chance to snag the 2 seed tomorrow.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

We got the 2 seed, we need to win Sunday to create some space and for Boston to start losing.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

I wonder if Dampier will be suspended?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

the celtics are annoying, the just cant lose a game lately.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

The Celtics are annoying because...they're good? :laugh:

The Bulls have the 2 seed for the moment. They need to get some distance from MIA. But I think the Heat are going to be really motivated tomorrow, considering how badly they've been embarrassed by their performances this past week (Losses to NYK, ORL, SAS).


----------



## RoseToNoah (Jul 7, 2010)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> The Celtics are annoying because...they're good? :laugh:
> 
> The Bulls have the 2 seed for the moment. They need to get some distance from MIA. But I think the Heat are going to be really motivated tomorrow, considering how badly they've been embarrassed by their performances this past week (Losses to NYK, ORL, SAS).


They probably should have been motivated last night against SA after blowing a 20+ lead to Orlando but for some reason they didn't bring it again and lost by 30. The trend is real, they can't seem to hang with the big boy teams in the NBA and its due to their weak supporting cast outside of the BIG 3 and more importantly their inability to play as a T-E-A-M. 

On a side note, I really do not like the comments being made by LeBron regarding the trades being made before the deadline. Saying something like "We started a trend, were making the teams improve their roster to stay competitive." 

NO LEBRON, you, wade, and bosh all decided to PICK one team this past summer to make a team great. However, NY actually had to give up many players in their starting line up to add another superstar. Same with Boston a few years ago, its not like Pierce, Garnett, and Allen all hung out one summer and said hey lets all sign up with the Celts and make a dynasty. THEY WERE TRADED. Same with Deron to the Nets. I am very happy about Miami's troubles and I hope it gets worse for them. They play a string of tough games and I'd love to see them loose them all. 

Go Bulls.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Mother****ing Celtics just won't lose. They beat Milwaukee today.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

I think the #2 spot is OURS! The C's will not relinquish the top spot, but I'm thinking now that I would rather play Miami in the 2nd round than play Atlanta or Orlando. Miami will have a tough time with even NY and I think we know what their weaknesses are. They on the other hand are still trying to figure that out. Elitists! They always blame someone else. The #2 spot is the best for us.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

The Bulls need the first seed.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

amen bro and welcome to the board.

they need all the home court advantage they can get. they are in win now mode, they won against all quality opponents.
celtics will be tough to beat at the garden. but they are just not losing. its annoying.
i tought theyd lose some games after the perkins trade, but nooo.

bulls very very good at home where they can beat anyone.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Definitely want the #2 for home court in the 2nd round. However, the #1 is worth so much more, as you avoid playing Miami or Boston in Round 2. The Celtics don't seem to be letting up, but the Bulls have a pretty good schedule down the stretch. It should be interesting to watch.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

It will be difficult to make up three games but looking at both schedules, I think you can still win the East. I'd say up until Phoenix, Atlanta is the only somewhat difficult team you'll play and they are very beatable. Boston still has to play NY, Miami, and San Antonio. Plus, you guys have a head to head. The key is to see if you can get even prior to that game. Then beat Boston and maintain the lead through the last few games. Tough but not impossible.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> Definitely want the #2 for home court in the 2nd round. However, the #1 is worth so much more, as you avoid playing Miami or Boston in Round 2. The Celtics don't seem to be letting up, but the Bulls have a pretty good schedule down the stretch. It should be interesting to watch.


The Bulls do have a pretty soft schedule now. But so do the Celtics:

Los Angeles (Clippers) 
@Philadelphia 
Milwaukee 
@New Jersey 
Indiana 
@Houston 
@New Orleans 
@NY Knicks 
Memphis 
Charlotte 
@Minnesota 
@Indiana 
@San Antonio 
@Atlanta 
Detroit 
Philadelphia 
@Chicago 
Washington 
@Miami
@Washington 
NY Knicks 

That's 4 games out of 21 that look legitimately threatening. Maybe 5. Even with our schedule, its going to take a Boston collapse for the Bulls to cover 3 whole games in the next 21. 

And I don't see Boston collapsing. This isn't last year when they seemed not to care about seeding. Every team of Boston, Miami and Chicago knows what a huge advantage it is to get that #1 seed this year. Boston isn't going to coast.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Celtics almost lost to the Bucks. Age could be catching up with the Celts, KG does not have perk to help shoulder the load in the middle.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Job said:


> Celtics almost lost to the Bucks. Age could be catching up with the Celts, KG does not have perk to help shoulder the load in the middle.


They almost lost to the Bucks, and the Bulls in fact lost to the Raptors, Clippers, Bobcats (twice), etc. 

Means nothing.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> The Bulls do have a pretty soft schedule now. But so do the Celtics:
> 
> Los Angeles (Clippers)
> @Philadelphia
> ...



I agree. The Celts show no sign of letting up, and their schedule is also fairly easy. It would probably take a key injury for them to lose so much ground so fast.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Tough-minded defensive teams are always going to be challenges because they usually can keep games close. The Bucks, Hornets, and 76ers are going to be tough opponents for the Bulls and Celtics because they have top-10 defenses and they play slow, disciplined offenses.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Ron Cey said:


> They almost lost to the Bucks, and the Bulls in fact lost to the Raptors, Clippers, Bobcats (twice), etc.
> 
> Means nothing.


 letting the bucks hang around for four Quarters is not the the sign of a championship caliber team. This years laker team would have finished the bucks off in the third quarter. And it does mean something, if the Bulls want to be an elite team they have to beat these lessor opponents like Toronto, could be tied for first if they would have beaten a few of these bad teams.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Job said:


> letting the bucks hang around for four Quarters is not the the sign of a championship caliber team. *This years laker team would have finished the bucks off in the third quarter.* And it does mean something, if the Bulls want to be an elite team they have to beat these lessor opponents like Toronto, could be tied for first if they would have beaten a few of these bad teams.


The Bucks have beaten "this years Lakers team" in LA this year, for what that's worth.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Dornado said:


> The Bucks have beaten "this years Lakers team" in LA this year, for what that's worth.


Ok


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Orlando loses to Portland today, Bulls have a 5 game lead on them now. I don't think we need to worry about them for seeding.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Dornado said:


> The Bucks have beaten "this years Lakers team" in LA this year, for what that's worth.



Exactly. Even the NBA elite lose to crappy teams here and there. It's a long season.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Add up another loss for Miami. Portland 105 Miami 96. We're 2 up on them and they have 3 more losses than us.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

miamis next games look brutal...

3/10 vs. Los Angeles Lakers
3/12 vs. Memphis
3/14 vs. San Antonio
3/16 vs. Oklahoma City
3/18 @ Atlanta
3/19 vs. Denver


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

BenDengGo said:


> miamis next games look brutal...
> 
> 3/10 vs. Los Angeles Lakers
> 3/12 vs. Memphis
> ...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Finally the Celtics lose. Clippers 108 Celtics 103. 1.5 back of the 1st seed now.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

On another note:

The Pacers are about to lose to the Wolves. Because of their loss and our win, we're officially in the playoffs.

Woot.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Pay Ton said:


> On another note:
> 
> The Pacers are about to lose to the Wolves. Because of their loss and our win, we're officially in the playoffs.
> 
> Woot.


Not only that, we won the central division.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I guess you can't lose them all right?  Heat beat the Lakers last night shrinking our lead to 2 games on them.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*OT: Yea I know....*



P to the Wee said:


> I guess you can't lose them all right?  Heat beat the Lakers last night shrinking our lead to 2 games on them.


Can L.A. 3peat when they have lost to the entire Eastern Conference leadership? Boston, Chi, Orlando, and Miami have all whooped up on Kobe's [hush yo' mouth].


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

kobe must not win 6 championships. i dont care who defeats him/them.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: OT: Yea I know....*



taco_daddy said:


> Can L.A. 3peat when they have lost to the entire Eastern Conference leadership? Boston, Chi, Orlando, and Miami have all whooped up on Kobe's [hush yo' mouth].


If they have homecourt? Absolutely. Without it, well, it gets a bit trickier.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> kobe must not win 6 championships. i dont care who defeats him/them.


Who cares if he does or doesn't?

Why do Jordan/Bulls fans feel so threatened by Kobe?

Jordan is clearly better.

If it's not the Bulls I sort of hope it's Boston or L.A., quite honestly.

And on another note, I would think it'd be more pathetic that Pau Gasol would have three rings as opposed to Kobe having six.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

if not for the bulls, i'm rooting for the mavs.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

For me, it's anybody but the Heat.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

If not the Bulls then I'm down with Boston...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Boston loses to the Sixers! We need to win tonight to cut the lead down to 0.5


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Boston loses to the Sixers! We need to win tonight to cut the lead down to 0.5


That should keep the Bulls from getting "bored".


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

0.5 back of the Celtics!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

This is crazy. No way did I think this could happen this year. 

Keep still my heart!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Orlando loses a thriller to the Warriors. Ellis and Wright went crazy from deep. There's no way they come back and catch up to the Bulls now.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Orlando loses a thriller to the Warriors. Ellis and Wright went crazy from deep. There's no way they come back and catch up to the Bulls now.


You never know what might happen. Nobody thought the Heatwould have such a drought, but it happened. The key is to keep implementing the coaches game plan, take one game at a time, and NOT LET GO OF THE ROPE!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

BullsBaller said:


> You never know what might happen. Nobody thought the Heatwould have such a drought, but it happened. The key is to keep implementing the coaches game plan, take one game at a time, and NOT LET GO OF THE ROPE!


Bulls would need to go 12-6 and Orlando would need to go undefeated for them to catch up. If the Bulls manage to go 12-6 in their last 18, then they don't deserve a top 2 seed.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Good Hope said:


> This is crazy. No way did I think this could happen this year.
> 
> Keep still my heart!


Me too. I didn't even think we'd be #2. Truth be told,#3 was a stretch in my mind. #1??? If we even hold that spot for a second I'll be shocked. Rose & Thibs are phenoms!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

When the season started I predicted #2 seed was our "peak", mainly b/c I thought the probability of #1 going to neither of Boston or Miami was so low it wasn't worth considering.

The Perkins trade changes things a bit, and that Miami lost Haslem for the season is significant (plus, haven't gelled as well as expected). And our chemistry is just so good. Main thing is to keep guys healthy for the playoffs.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

By getting #1, the Bulls will only have to play either the Celtics or Heat instead of both in the playoffs. Not only that, we will have home court advantage. Thats huge.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

A lot of the media is expecting the Bulls to be a title contender this year. I do think the Bulls have drastically improved, but I am trying not to get overly excited. I think Boston and Miami have the potential of winning a game at the United Center. If the Bulls make it to the eastern conference finals would that be good for you guys, or are you expecting them to go to the finals?


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Job said:


> A lot of the media is expecting the Bulls to be a title contender this year. I do think the Bulls have drastically improved, but I am trying not to get overly excited. I think Boston and Miami have the potential of winning a game at the United Center. If the Bulls make it to the eastern conference finals would that be good for you guys, or are you expecting them to go to the finals?


Personally, I will be happy if we just make it to the 2nd round. I'll be ecstatic if we make it to the ECF. If we win it all??? OH BOY!!!! 

But seriously, the regular season only gives one piece of the puzzle. Just because a team has the best record doesn't mean they will go anywhere in the playoffs (#1 seeds have been beaten in the first round). So I would still put my money on teams like Miami, Boston, L.A., and the Spurs. It doesn't mean we can't sneak in and win it all, I'm just not going to put too much stock in it just yet.

Gooooooooooooo Bulls!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

If we get the 1 seed, then I expect an ECF appearance. Finals are possible, but both Miami and Boston have the pieces to beat us. We might beat them, but they might beat us too. If we get Orlando in round 2, I expect us to beat them, ever since their trades they've been far from dominant and if we can't beat them in a 7 game series, then we need to change a lot.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

taco_daddy said:


> Personally, I will be happy if we just make it to the 2nd round. I'll be ecstatic if we make it to the ECF. If we win it all??? OH BOY!!!!
> 
> But seriously, the regular season only gives one piece of the puzzle. Just because a team has the best record doesn't mean they will go anywhere in the playoffs (#1 seeds have been beaten in the first round). So I would still put my money on teams like Miami, Boston, L.A., and the Spurs. It doesn't mean we can't sneak in and win it all, I'm just not going to put too much stock in it just yet.
> 
> Gooooooooooooo Bulls!


I do agree that the playoffs are a different season. There have been more than once that the 1st seed lost in the first round. However, there have been more 1st seed teams winning it all. The regular season record is definitely a good indicator of how good a team is. Unlike teams like Dallas, Phoenix, or one of those very offensive minded teams, we are built and winnng based on defense, depth, good coaching, and great chemistry.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Bulls should see themselves as favourites right now in the EAST. 

After the Perkins trade the Celtics don't seem like the same team and Heat need to get their mojo against the top teams.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Bulls would need to go 12-6 and Orlando would need to go undefeated for them to catch up. If the Bulls manage to go 12-6 in their last 18, then they don't deserve a top 2 seed.


I don't think orlando is an issue with catching up with the Bulls. I was referring more to another team like Miami for instance.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

We're tied for 1st!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> We're tied for 1st!


This is a nice surprise. Never expect this before this season.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

bullsger said:


> This is a nice surprise. Never expect this before this season.


I didn't think we could get the 3rd best record in the East, yet at this moment, we have the 3rd best record in the league. Boston loses another game and we win another game then we'll be leading the East. This just sounds crazy... it's unbelievable. Our rise to the top came unexpected for me.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Once this team was put together in the offseason, I knew that we were more then capable of competing with Boston (and any western conference team) and I believed we would be better then teams like Orlando and Atlanta. The one thing that I didn't think we were capable of, was competing with Miami. That was the real surprise to me. I thought they were going to be incredible and clearly they aren't. 

So with what has happened to Miami, I am not surprised at all that the Bulls are in position to take the east. 

This is one of those teams that is built on defense and rebounding. I think it was easy to see going into this season that we were going to be elite in both defense and Rebounding. Once you accomplish that then you are already most of the way there. Then all you need was guys that can fit their offensive roles. And we have it, a legit #1, 2, 3, 4 etc...

You don't need a bunch of legit #1's.

This team is built perfect, kudos to our management.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

caseyrh said:


> This team is built perfect, kudos to our management.


How far do you think we go in the playoffs?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I had expected a Hawks caliber playoff team, quite honestly. At best, a team on par with Orlando.

This regular season has far exceeded my expectations. Haven't guessed anything right.

Actually, I did predict Boozer would be out a few more games after his major injury. :|


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> How far do you think we go in the playoffs?


I don't know, I think second round is guaranteed. But then once we get there we will likeley be playing Miami (or Orlando) and then if we get past that Boston. So realistically any of Orlando, Boston, or Miami could beat us in a 7 game series. But I like our chances.

But just for the sake of a prediction. If we get the number 1 seed I think we make the finals. If we get the #2 seed ECF.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

If the bulls can get the 1st seed in the East i think it likely we can get to the finals. Right now we are tied with Boston and while they dont have a very tough schedule in terms of teams they are going to be playing a ton of games the next couple of week and like 9 games in 13 nights with 2 back to backs. And Boston looks tried to me with all their injuries and what not. So we shall see if we get the 1st seed.

Now if that happens we get likely get Orlando in the 2nd round and up until the trade Orlando owned the bulls but it was mustly Vice Carter who killed us and i dont know why be he always seems to lite the bulls up. Now with there new players i think the bulls match up against Orland much better and we just clocked them the last two games one in chicaog and last wed in orland. 

And it looks like Miami gets NY in the 1st round and that should be rough and then if they get Boston in the 2nd who knows who wins that but either way the bulls should be waiting and rested for either team and WTF the bulls could play their way into the finals if they could really win the east. We shall see but Boston will either play great the next 1 1/2 weeks or if they run out of gas then the bulls could win the east and then who knows.

d


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

I would expect Boston to start cutting minutes and resting their starters down the stretch. But that would be a crappy way for us to get the top seed. Celtics are likely going to take the top seed...frankly, none of their remaining opponents (except the BULLS) are worth watching. Spurs or Hawks games may be interesting.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

If Chicago beats Boston and they split the regular season games, and both end up with the same records, who ends up with home court?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Job said:


> If Chicago beats Boston and they split the regular season games, and both end up with the same records, who ends up with home court?


My understanding is...a tie won't cut it. We need to win the race because of conference record...I think.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Bulls undefeated in conference play?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Job said:


> Bulls undefeated in conference play?


Division ≠ Conference


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bucks offense doesn't do us a favor in the standings. Also Orlando won against a Nash-less Suns team.


----------



## theokuang (Jan 18, 2011)

17 games to go, let's see what will happen.


----------



## theokuang (Jan 18, 2011)

King Joseus said:


> Division ≠ Conference


good explaination.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Nets beat the Celtics! We're now at even records with the C's!


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Nets beat the Celtics! We're now at even records with the C's!


So awesome! Boston is playing terrible right now. If we can finish strong we have the east.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Don't forget Miami. They getting another Big win with a 110-80 against the Spurs. A 30-point margin against the Spurs.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

miami is getting scary lately, the bulls need to get the #1 spot to avoid them (or the celtics) until the ecf.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

BenDengGo said:


> miami is getting scary lately, the bulls need to get the #1 spot to avoid them (or the celtics) until the ecf.


I agree, Heat are playing tremendous ball. We are lucky they had that loosing streak. This could be A one time golden opportunity for the Bulls.:gopray:


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

This is where those bad losses to teams like the Sixers and Bobcats come back to haunt you. I know the Celtics could probably say something similiar but they don't need homecourt like we do. If we get the number 1 seed there's no way Rose doesn't get MVP.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

bullsger said:


> Don't forget Miami. They getting another Big win with a 110-80 against the Spurs. A 30-point margin against the Spurs.


We just have to keep winning. Nothing you can do to control Miami. I really want that #1 seed to avoid them and ensure home court.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

At the 1 alone for now


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

It is incredible to me that we're the 1 seed this late in the season... definitely exceeding my pre-season expectations...

It helps that we're 12-0 in the Central division.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't believe this happening, hope it lasts.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

If we do get the 1 seed, I still fully expect the second round to be a hassle.

Orlando/Hawks vs. Bulls will be a *tough* series, and one that I certainly expect to go six to seven games.

I still prefer to play them over the Heat/Celtics in the second round, but I'm not overlooking how much of a pain that second round is going to be regardless of who we play.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Boston is not playing very well and they look tried to me. They have a very tough schedule the next two weeks. They play 7 games in 11 days and 2 of the 7 are on the road including NOH and NKN and the others are Hou, Ind, and Hou all of which are playing some of their best bball of the season. After these games Boston and two days off and then they play Spurs in SA. 

If Boston goes 5 and 3 over these 8 games then i think the bulls are going to finish number one in the east.

d


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*THIS IS CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yodurk, remember when I said there was no way we could possibly see the #2 spot in the East, and you said why not, who is so good to beat us?

Now, not only did we see the #2 spot, we're in the #1 spot (could just be temporarily, but we're still competing for the spot).

Rose & Thibs are unbelievable..... they're kicking but and taking names. Oh, and special shout out to Deng for doing his thing too......


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

The Heat lost again. This Nets game is crucial. I hope Deron doesn't want payback for Derrick Rose out playing him in Utah.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

Job said:


> The Heat lost again. This Nets game is crucial. I hope Deron doesn't want payback for Derrick Rose out playing him in Utah.


Me niether! The Nets are currently on a 5 game win streak and if we win this game then the Bulls will be on their 8th. Teams like this view a game like this as their playoffs, so I expect the Nets to play harder than normal.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Boston 10 games vs. teams over 500. 7 on the road 3 at home

Bulls 7 games vs. teams over 500. 4 at home 3 on the road

This works into the Bulls advantage big time and could be the difference


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Add another win for us, I think we might be able to pull off 60 wins.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't believe this Bulls team has the potential for sixty wins. I was thinking fifty-two or so at the beginning of the year. This Bulls team is remarkable with how poor they shoot, and yet they still have a chance to win.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls are at the top of the Hollinger power rankings for the first time this season.

http://espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/powerrankings

And, they have the highest odds of winning the championship (Hollinger-based algorithm).

http://espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/playoffodds


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Once Miami addresses a few needs they will be next to impossible to beat. The Bulls need to win this year. I can't get a measure on how dangerous this Heat team is. The Heat loose one and then they win won, that's the unpredictable behavior of a potentially dangerous team.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Job said:


> Once Miami addresses a few needs they will be next to impossible to beat. The Bulls need to win this year. I can't get a measure on how dangerous this Heat team is. The Heat loose one and then they win won, that's the unpredictable behavior of a potentially dangerous team.


With the combined salaries of Wade, James, and Bosh (and all of their contracts back-loaded), it's going to be tough for them to fill their roster with all but aging veterans. I bet Riley's going to bid hard for Kurt Thomas this offseason.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> And, they have the highest odds of winning the championship (Hollinger-based algorithm).
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/playoffodds


I don't know. It is a long way even to reach the finals.

At the moment it is more interesting to me, that the Bulls have the highest odds to be Number 1 in the East.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Even though we are two games ahead of Miami, I fear they will catch us, and be first. Rose is taking A beating and Boozer is starting his annual trend of injuries, I am gonna beat that boy :spanky: if he doesn't start playing like the eighty-four million dollar man. Miami has Wade and Lebron to trade the load.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Job said:


> Even though we are two games ahead of Miami, I fear they will catch us, and be first. [...]


And they only playing 4 more games against team .500+. The Bulls have 7 of these games left.

Go Bulls!


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

A few thoughts. First, the bulls are not 2 games ahead of Miami they are, for all practical purposes, 4 games ahead. The bulls (and Boston) only have 19 loses and Miami has 22! And both the bulls and Boston won the season seasons against Miami so both team will win tie breaker with Maimi. Thus, Miami needs to have, at least, a one game lead on both Boston or Chicago. If Miami wins it last 12 games they will be 60 and 22. The bulls and Boston have 14 games left and if either goes 11 and 3, and considering the bulls schudule, that seems very doable, they would still have a beter record than Boston. And if Maimi loses just one game out of the last 12 than the bulls and/or Boston would have to go 9 and 5 over their last 14 games for Miami to move up from number 3 in the east. Thus, i think Maimi will be the 3rd seed come playoff time and hopefully the bulls will be number one.

Finally, Boston pulled out a big win last night but they still have a really tough schudule the next 9 days inlcuding NY at NY and against SA and then chicago and Miami next month so I like the bulls chanes once the Boz comes back for number one and if Boston tanks, and they dont look very good right now, i think Miami could move into the 2 spot but the bulls will have to play bad down the strech for Miami to move into the 1st spot.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

giusd said:


> A few thoughts. First, the bulls are not 2 games ahead of Miami they are, for all practical purposes, 4 games ahead. The bulls (and Boston) only have 19 loses and Miami has 22! And both the bulls and Boston won the season seasons against Miami so both team will win tie breaker with Maimi. Thus, Miami needs to have, at least, a one game lead on both Boston or Chicago. If Miami wins it last 12 games they will be 60 and 22. The bulls and Boston have 14 games left and if either goes 11 and 3, and considering the bulls schudule, that seems very doable, they would still have a beter record than Boston. And if Maimi loses just one game out of the last 12 than the bulls and/or Boston would have to go 9 and 5 over their last 14 games for Miami to move up from number 3 in the east. Thus, i think Maimi will be the 3rd seed come playoff time and hopefully the bulls will be number one.
> 
> Finally, Boston pulled out a big win last night but they still have a really tough schudule the next 9 days inlcuding NY at NY and against SA and then chicago and Miami next month so I like the bulls chanes once the Boz comes back for number one and if Boston tanks, and they dont look very good right now, i think Miami could move into the 2 spot but the bulls will have to play bad down the strech for Miami to move into the 1st spot.


Thank-you, :yes: put in those terms I feel a lot better.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Tonight, Ducan sprained his ankle, out at least two weeks. Huge blow for the Bulls because I saw Boston getting an L when they went into San Antonio, frustrated.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Job said:


> Tonight, Ducan sprained his ankle, out at least two weeks. Huge blow for the Bulls because I saw Boston getting an L when they went into San Antonio, frustrated.



Duncan is very important, but obviously he is at a point in the career where he is just a cog in the wheel there. I wouldn't automatically pencil in Boston for a W based on that.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Need to go 10-3 to get to 60 wins. It's easily achievable IMO.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Up 0.5 on Boston again. We also have played an even amount of games as Miami and are 3 up. If we go 9-3(60 wins) and Miami somehow wins out, we still finish ahead of them. Just gotta take care of our business.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

I think the Celtics are worried about the Bulls, and here's why, in years past Doc's Mantra was that we don't need to kill ourselves during the regular season, just make the playoffs healthy. I think Doc knows the Celtics can handle the Heat with home court advantage, which they already have. I think, however, Doc is unsure about the Bulls. The way the Celtics had to fight in order to beat the Hornets and the Knicks is very uncharacteristic of the Celtics at this point in the season. I wonder if Doc believes, deep down, that the Celtics can beat the Bulls at home knowing the Bulls have only had four losses all season. I think this Celtic team is in panic mode compared to last year, and I thought maybe the Bulls emerging the way they have is the reason for this. Or maybe I am over analyzing the situation.:krazy:


----------



## Edifier (Mar 21, 2011)

Job said:


> I think the Celtics are worried about the Bulls, and here's why, in years past Doc's Mantra was that we don't need to kill ourselves during the regular season, just make the playoffs healthy. I think Doc knows the Celtics can handle the Heat with home court advantage, which they already have. I think, however, Doc is unsure about the Bulls. The way the Celtics had to fight in order to beat the Hornets and the Knicks is very uncharacteristic of the Celtics at this point in the season. I wonder if Doc believes, deep down, that the Celtics can beat the Bulls at home knowing the Bulls have only had four losses all season. I think this Celtic team is in panic mode compared to last year, and I thought maybe the Bulls emerging the way they have is the reason for this. Or maybe I am over analyzing the situation.:krazy:


With the way the Bulls are playing, I will be shocked if they don't make it to the finals.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

^^I have no doubt Doc Rivers is, deep down, a little nervous about facing the Bulls. Much of that comes from Thibodeau not only leaving Boston, but being on the opposite end. That advantage should not be understated.

I don't think Garnett or Pierce are worried in the least, for whatever that's worth. It's just that Doc lost his biggest cushion as a coach who knows all the nuances of how he thinks.

BTW, I'm cool with not getting 60 wins. It's a meaningless number at the end of the day. The main thing is grabbing that #1 seed. Could be the difference of making the Finals or not. If 58 wins means the #1 seed, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Celtics lose, Heat win.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

So awesome that the celtics are folding... Losing to memphis at home and memphis is without Gay is pretty bad.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I have the NBA league pass and watched the game and i thought Boston played really bad and i watched the NOH and NY games were Boston came back from greater than 10 pts to win both games. And four games ago Houston beat Boston by like 30 pts I wonder if they will limp into the playoffs. They are still ahead of Miami but i wonder if Miami will end up 2nd in the east and boston 3rd. Right now i could easily see this based on how boston is playing right now.

The bulls play Mem on friday and then at Mil on Sat. If they win both of those games i think the bulls can win the east and not have to play Miami or Boston until the Conferecnes Finals.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I removed Orlando from the list. They're out of the picture.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

giusd said:


> I have the NBA league pass and watched the game and i thought Boston played really bad and i watched the NOH and NY games were Boston came back from greater than 10 pts to win both games. And four games ago Houston beat Boston by like 30 pts I wonder if they will limp into the playoffs. They are still ahead of Miami but i wonder if Miami will end up 2nd in the east and boston 3rd. Right now i could easily see this based on how boston is playing right now.
> 
> The bulls play Mem on friday and then at Mil on Sat. If they win both of those games i think the bulls can win the east and not have to play Miami or Boston until the Conferecnes Finals.



Boston lost. :champagne: I hope Boston still finishes ahead of Miami, Heat worry me the most.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> So awesome that the celtics are folding... Losing to memphis at home and memphis is without Gay is pretty bad.


+1

Let's not do the same thing tomorrow.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Full 2 game lead on Boston! Let's keep stretching this!


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Another 'W'. Now all we need is for Boston to drop another game (Minnesota). Heat, it's alright if you lose to the Rockets as well.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Great, great season! And it's getting better!


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

The Celtics won't lose to Minnesota. Miami might lose to the Rockets. Maybe. OTWT.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Miami loss to Cleveland means they need to win out while we go 5-4 for them to get past us. Looks like we don't need to worry about them anymore.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Miami loss to Cleveland means they need to win out while we go 5-4 for them to get past us. Looks like we don't need to worry about them anymore.


It could happen, though unlikely. Miami has had a few long winning streaks this year. The Bulls might be taking their foot off the gas as well, though Thibs surely won't let it happen too much. Certainly can't have anymore games like we did vs Philly.


----------



## Sugashane (Mar 29, 2011)

yodurk said:


> It could happen, though unlikely. Miami has had a few long winning streaks this year. The Bulls might be taking their foot off the gas as well, though Thibs surely won't let it happen too much. Certainly can't have anymore games like we did vs Philly.


I'm sure the Bulls will keep on the gas. Thibs has done a great job of keeping everyone focused for each game. No reason to get into bad habits, especially before the playoffs.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

4-4 for Miami to catch up to us if they go undefeated. 2.5 up on Boston


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

since miami likely wont catch the bulls, i hope they beat the celtics. in fact celtics have tough games ahead ...spurs (mmh now with duncan out they have lost a couple), bulls, heat any the sixers.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

If the Lakers and Bulls end up with the same record, who has home court in the finals?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Job said:


> If the Lakers and Bulls end up with the same record, who has home court in the finals?


I can't find the article explaining why, but apparently we would hold home court.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> I can't find the article explaining why, but apparently we would hold home court.


I would assume it's the same rules as found here:

http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/matchups



> * Two-Team Tiebreaker:
> o 1. Division winner (this criterion is applied regardless of whether the tied teams are in the same division)
> o 2. Better record in head-to-head games
> o 3. Higher winning percentage within division (if teams are in the same division)
> ...


1 and 2 are irrelevant (both division winners, split head to head games). I'm unsure if #3 counts. Bulls have a better division record though. But, if 3 doesn't count, then Lakers win criteria #4 (better win % in conference games).


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Looks like the Bulls would have home court, i think?:clown:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

KC Johnson tweeted the Bulls hold the tiebreaker over the Lakers now. Don't know how, but we do.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Man...the article was literally on NBA.com like a week ago.

Does anybody more tech savvy than me know how to search NBA.com? They have the search bar, but it seems really limited.

I'm trying my best to find it.

Somebody had to have seen it.

It was an article describing the home court advantage if the Spurs, Lakers, and Bulls ended up with the same record. It even described how unlikely that it would be that two #1 seeds even met in the Finals (only happened once with Lakers/Boston in the last ten years, I think) but it broke it down anyway.

But now that link yodurk posted has got me more confused, because with that link it definitely seems like the Lakers would have homecourt based off that.

Argh.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> Man...the article was literally on NBA.com like a week ago.
> 
> Does anybody more tech savvy than me know how to search NBA.com? They have the search bar, but it seems really limited.
> 
> ...


http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2011/03/29/home-court-in-finals-up-for-grabs/

This it?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2011/03/29/home-court-in-finals-up-for-grabs/
> 
> This it?


Yes it was. 

Ahh, you're better at this than I am.

That's the one.

Oh, and I just literally saw that post by P to the Wee. Don't know why I missed it earlier.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm assuming the in-conference tiebreaker only applies for breaking ties within the conference, while the record against the opposing conference is what determines it for the Finals.

Makes sense to me.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

3 up on Boston. I think we got the 1 seed locked up now.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mvP to the Wee said:


> 3 up on Boston. I think we got the 1 seed locked up now.


Great name change.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

1st seed clinched! Now chasing the Spurs for best record in the NBA!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls are in a nice spot.

#1 seed in the East is clinched.

#2 record in the NBA is clinched, meaning we have home court advantage vs everyone except the Spurs. And I'm convinced the Spurs aren't going to make the Finals.

Question: With 3 games left, do we rest our starters and get everyone healthy? We have almost nothing to play for, and it would be terrible if someone got injured.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Bulls are in a nice spot.
> 
> #1 seed in the East is clinched.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

I think we give them considerable rest, yes. Play them a bit here and there, but nothing too much.

I agree with your Spurs assessment.

We're set to play the Pacers in the first round, correct? I mean, there's no mathematical way the Pacers can jump to seven, right? 

Even if they could, though, it looks unlikely.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Bulls are in a nice spot.
> 
> #1 seed in the East is clinched.
> 
> ...



I can't see Thibs giving anyone considerable rest. I think his attitude is that it is a fairly young team and they can handle it. I also think that even though it's unlikely, you still probably want to try to lock up the best record in the NBA if possible.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

San Antonio would have to lose their last 2 games (L.A. & Phoenix) for us to get the overall #1 record. That and we'd have to win our last 3. The latter is more likely than the former. Still great great season by the Bulls!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I hope Thibs is smart and at least treats these last couple games like a pre-season game, for instance.

Keep our main guys down in the 25-30 minute range. Enough to stay sharp, but (hopefully) reduces the strains and allows for some rejuvenation and recovery. 

While Boozer looks recovered from his ankle sprain, I'm still a little worried about Noah's ankle.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> San Antonio would have to lose their last 2 games (L.A. & Phoenix) for us to get the overall #1 record. That and we'd have to win our last 3. The latter is more likely than the former. Still great great season by the Bulls!



Sure, but San Antonio only has to lose 1 of their remaining games if we win out for us to end tied, and at least earn a coin-flip chance of home court advantage.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Woohoo! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, go **** a goat. Color me confused. The Chicago Bulls have the best record in the NBA? GO BULLS! Well done, gentlemen.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

I never thought these Bulls would finish with the best record in the league.

Am i dreaming, pinch me.:cheers::drums: opcorn: :drool2: :eek8: :cabbagepatch:


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> Sure, but San Antonio only has to lose 1 of their remaining games if we win out for us to end tied, and at least earn a coin-flip chance of home court advantage.


Wow, San Antonio did lose their last two games and we did win our last 3. Ha! Best record in the NBA, here we come! :champagne:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> Wow, San Antonio did lose their last two games and we did win our last 3. Ha! Best record in the NBA, here we come! :champagne:



Amazing. Was there even a single one of us here that predicted that? Unreal.


----------

